# Rechner startet nicht - 8 Pin CPU NT Anschluss zwingend erforderlich ?



## Skope (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend !

Ich habe soeben meine alte Hardware in das Gehäuse meines Bruders eingebaut.

Es handelt sich um:

Gigabyte GA870UD3
AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T
4GB OCZ 1333
Radeon HD 5750


Vorhanden war schon ein älteres BeQuiet 430W Netzteil. Es hat nur einen 4 PIN Cpu Stromanschluss.

Das Gigabyte Board hat aber einen 8 PIN Cpu Stromanschluss.

Laut diversen Foren sollte der Betrieb mit einem 4 PIN Anschluss auch möglich sein.


Leider startet der Rechner nicht - es tut sich rein gar nichts. 

Wird also tatsächlich ein neues Netzteil mit 8PIN Cpu Anschluss notwendig ?


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dieses NT besitzt: be quiet! Pure Power L7 430W ATX 2.3

Drehen nicht mal die Lüfter, LEDs oder ähnliches an? Schalter hinten am NT angeschaltet?


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

Nein, dieser ist nicht zwingend notwendig und die APN hat auch genug Power für den Rechner, sicher das alles angeschlossen ist?


----------



## kelevra (30. Juli 2014)

Du solltest schon die vollen 8 Pin verwenden, um eine stabile Stromversorgung zu gewährleisten.
Genug Strom bedeutet nicht gleich stabil.


----------



## Skope (30. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dieses NT besitzt: be quiet! Pure Power L7 430W ATX 2.3
> 
> Drehen nicht mal die Lüfter, LEDs oder ähnliches an? Schalter hinten am NT angeschaltet?


 

Richtig, das ist es.

Nein es passiert leider nichts beim drücken des Einschalters am Gehäuse.
NT ist eingeschaltet.

PW SW richtig angeklemmt auf dem Board. Alternativ habe ich auch den RESET SW mal drangehangen und getestet. Leider erfolglos.


Ist es eigentlich wichtig, mit was für Schrauben man das Board im Gehäuse befestigt ? Das Gigabyte hat um jedes Loch Kontakte. Sieht aus als ob er sich da Masse holen würde ?
Selbst wenn, ich habe normale Schrauben verwendet. Keine lackierten.


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

> Du solltest schon die vollen 8 Pin verwenden, um eine stabile Stromversorgung zu gewährleisten.
> Genug Strom bedeutet nicht gleich stabil.



Nö, die braucht man nicht, erst recht nicht bei nem 1090t



> PW SW richtig angeklemmt auf dem Board. Alternativ habe ich auch den RESET SW mal drangehangen und getestet. Leider erfolglos.



Nt oder Board kaputt...


----------



## Goyoma (30. Juli 2014)

Hast du Abstandshalter zwischen Case und Board gemacht? :o

Ich hoffe ja!


----------



## Skope (30. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nö, die braucht man nicht, erst recht nicht bei nem 1090t
> 
> 
> 
> Nt oder Board kaputt...


 
Halte ich für fast unmöglich. Das Board habe ich letzten Donnerstag ausgebaut und in den Karton vom neuen Mainboard gepackt.
Da ist nichts mit passiert.

Netzteil läuft gerade mit altem Board ohne Probleme.



Goyoma schrieb:


> Hast du Abstandshalter zwischen Case und Board gemacht? :o
> 
> Ich hoffe ja!


 
Abstandshalter waren bereits vorhanden, ja.


----------



## Goyoma (30. Juli 2014)

Ich frage nochmal:

Sind Abstandshalter zwischen Board und Case vorhanden.

Edit: Okay, dann kann man das ausschließen.


----------



## Skope (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein neues Netzteil bestellt zum testen. Wird morgen eintreffen, nach der Arbeit baue ich es ein und werde berichten.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Juli 2014)

Welches?


----------



## sani1008 (30. Juli 2014)

Hast du mal versucht den On/Off Kontakt am Mainboard zu überbrücken? Eventuell ist auch der Schalter am Gehäuse defekt.
Gruß


----------



## Skope (30. Juli 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Welches?


 
Ein Thermaltake Hamburg.





sani1008 schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht den On/Off Kontakt am Mainboard zu überbrücken? Eventuell ist auch der Schalter am Gehäuse defekt.
> Gruß


 
Ja, habe ich.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Skope schrieb:


> Ein Thermaltake Hamburg.


 
OH NEIN DAS IST NICHT DEIN ERNST ODER? -.-
Das ist das schlechteste NT das du neben MS-Tech und Inter-Tech kaufen kannst bzw. es am Markt gibt -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2014)

Na, was erwartet ihr von einem L7 Käufer? Da wird das nächst billigste Netzteil genommen, hauptsache die Wattzahl stimmt.
Da muss schon der Rechner mal gekillt werden, bis jemand mitbekommt, dass so ein Netzteil ein recht wichtiges Bauteil ist und nicht nur eine Black Box, die Strom liefert...

Anyway:
Hier scheint wohl ein ziemlich böser Anwenderfehler vorzuliegen:
Entweder wurden die Abstandshalte falsch benutzt oder aber die Frontpanel Kabel wurden nicht korrekt verdrahtet.
Das Netzteil ist auch nicht soo besonders toll, für diese Hardware aber eher unproblematisch und, wenns nicht die Grätsche gemacht hat, ausreichend.

Aber hey, statt sich einmal ein ordentliches Netzteil zu kaufen, kauft man sich lieber zehn mal Mist...


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

Wobei so dramatisch ist das L7 nun auch nicht, ich habe selber eines hier... ist ja auch "nur" ne APN.

Egal, das Thermaltake kannste im Garten nutzen - Lüftergitter ab, Blume einpflanzen aber für den Rechner ist das nichts.


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, was erwartet ihr von einem L7 Käufer? Da wird das nächst billigste Netzteil genommen, hauptsache die Wattzahl stimmt.
> Da muss schon der Rechner mal gekillt werden, bis jemand mitbekommt, dass so ein Netzteil ein recht wichtiges Bauteil ist und nicht nur eine Black Box, die Strom liefert...



Oioioioi. Immer das gleiche von den selbsternannten Experten hier. Ich will ja gar nicht bestreiten, dass ein neueres Netzteil, dank nunmal neuer Technik besser ist, aber wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es sich um ein schon vorhandenes Netzteil handelt. Und höchstwahrscheinlich das selbe, das Leute wie du vor ein paar Jahren noch jedem empfohlen hast. Ich seh's schon kommen, wie du in zwei Jahren Netzteile wie das e9 oder das L8 verteufelst, nur weil es nicht mehr taufrisch ist. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es teilweise nur darum geht aus Prinzip rumzustänkern, ohne sich die Sachlage richtig anzuschauen. 
Okay das mit den Tt Hamburg war jetzt mist, aber darum ging's mir gar nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber hey, statt sich einmal ein ordentliches Netzteil zu kaufen, kauft man sich lieber zehn mal Mist...



Bringt ja keine FPS das Teil....

Dann muss man ja auch nicht viel Geld ausgeben, wenns eh keine FPS bringt....

Solche Menschen regen mich auf. Und am Ende noch sagen, man hat Ahnung.




MarCy schrieb:


> Oioioioi. Immer das gleiche von den selbsternannten Experten hier. Ich will ja gar nicht bestreiten, dass ein neueres Netzteil, dank nunmal neuer Technik besser ist, aber wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es sich um ein schon vorhandenes Netzteil handelt. Und höchstwahrscheinlich das selbe, das Leute wie du vor ein paar Jahren noch jedem empfohlen hast. Ich seh's schon kommen, wie du in zwei Jahren Netzteile wie das e9 oder das L8 verteufeln, nur weil es nicht mehr taufrisch ist.
> Okay das mit den Tt Hamburg war jetzt mist, aber darum ging's mir gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß





Ich glaube er spielt eher drauf an, dass das Netzteil wahrscheinlich noch so alt ist, dass man es nicht weiter benutzen sollte. 

Selbsternannte Experten? Diese selbsternannten Experten, wie du sie nennst, haben wahrscheinlich mehr Ahnung von Hardware als du jetzt gerade hast. Ich glaube nicht, dass du schon über 100 Netzteile geöffnet und die Technik gesehen hast.

Genug OT. 

@TE:
Wenn man sich schon helfen lässt, dann sollte man da nichts auf eigene Faust machen. Was rumkommt, kann man ja sehen. Ein Chinaböller wurde zum Testen gekauft. Es hätte auch ein 20€ Fujitsu-NT sein können.. Oder irgendwas günstiges von  FSP oder Delta. 
Beim nächsten Mal bitte vorher fragen. 

Das Hamburg, schick oder gib es zurück und kauf dir von dem Geld was vernünftiges.


Und: Nur weil du ein Stück Hardware gerade erst gekauft hast, muss es noch lange nicht heißen, dass es (einwandfrei) Funktioniert.
Man kann immer mal n Montagsmodell erwischen. DoA (Dead on Arrival) gibts halt auch. Zurückschicken/-geben ist da die einzige Lösung.

LG, xHaru


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Juli 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Bringt ja keine FPS das Teil....
> 
> Dann muss man ja auch nicht viel Geld ausgeben, wenns eh keine FPS bringt....
> 
> Solche Menschen regen mich auf. Und am Ende noch sagen, man hat Ahnung.



Gut, damit hat es jetzt echt nichts zu tun. Das Netzteil liefert den Strom, ist also folglich sehr wichtig. Aber wenn gewisse Schutzschaltungen gegeben sind muss man nicht gleich eine Hetze veranstalten, als würde gleich das ganze System deswegen in Flammen aufgehen.


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2014)

MarCy schrieb:


> Gut, damit hat es jetzt echt nichts zu tun. Das Netzteil liefert den Strom, ist also folglich sehr wichtig. Aber wenn gewisse Schutzschaltungen gegeben sind muss man nicht gleich eine Hetze veranstalten, als würde gleich das ganze System deswegen in Flammen aufgehen.



DOCH! 
Denn:

Sind alle Schutzschaltungen, die auf der Verpackung stehen wirklich verbaut? Die Caps müssen in Ordnung sein. Ripple Noise? Gruppenregulierung!? 

Schonmal davon gehört? Nur weil ein NT gute Schutzschaltungen hat, muss es nicht unbedingt gute Komponenten verbaut haben.
Um nochmal auf dein L8/E9-Satement einzugehen:

Ja, und ich würde dann auch das E10 vorziehen. Und warum? Weil P8/E9 Gruppenreguliert sind. Weißt ja bestimmt, was das heißt. Wenn nicht, brauchst du jetzt gerade nur eins wissen: Die Dinger Killen bei hoher Belastung gerne deine Festplatten sowie SSDs. Deswegen ist DC to DC diesem vorzuziehen. 
Deswegen wird in Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch das E10 empfohlen werden. 

Google einfach mal nach Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen, bzw., was das ist.


----------



## sani1008 (31. Juli 2014)

Warum ist es eigentlich so wichtig die Abstandshalter Richtig zu verbauen? Ich kann ein Mainboard dich auch auf nen Tisch betreiben.
Gruß


----------



## BenRo (31. Juli 2014)

Ein Tisch leitet auch nicht.


----------



## sani1008 (31. Juli 2014)

Achso, stand gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, das Gehäuse verursacht dann Kurzschlüsse.
Gruß


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Juli 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> DOCH!
> Denn:
> 
> Sind alle Schutzschaltungen, die auf der Verpackung stehen wirklich verbaut? Die Caps müssen in Ordnung sein. Ripple Noise? Gruppenregulierung!?
> ...



Ich denke bei einer Marke wie BeQuiet kann man davon ausgehen, dass die deklarierten Schutzschaltungen auch wirklich vorhanden sind 

Und klar empfiehlt man immer die aktuellste Hardware, weil Fehler ausgemerzt werden, usw. Aber seid mal ganz ehrlich, nur weil man sagt in der Theorie könne dieses oder jenes passieren, wie oft habt ihr am besten selbst schon mitbekommen, dass es tatsächlich passiert ist? Ich meine, wie oft finden Leute, gerade hier in solchen Foren raus, dass ihr Netzteil, das sie schon jahrelang nutzen, totaler Schrott sei und es könne praktisch jeden Moment abfackeln, aber in der Praxis ist noch nie was passiert!? Ich wiederhole nochmal: klar sollte man von Anfang an ordentliche Hardware verbauen und gerade am Netzteil nicht sparen, hier gilt safety first, aber nur weil ein (Marken-)netzteil schon eine Generation alt ist, ist es Schwachsinn den Teufel an die Wand zu malen. Und für's Protokoll, weder mein aktuell noch verbautes L7 530W noch der Xilence Böller (den ich übrigens liebend gern ausgetauscht habe) haben mir je meine Festplatten oder sonstiges gekillt. Gleiches gilt für meinen gesamten Bekanntenkreis. 

Mich regt es halt nur immer auf, wenn gerade unbedarfte Neulinge die schlimmsten Horrorgeschichten vorgesetzt bekommen und oft panisch Neukäufe getätigt werden, die teilweise gar nicht sein müssten, weshalb ich oft das Gefühl habe von einem Haufen Lobbyisten umgeben zu sein, die nur die neusten Produkte vertreiben wollen oder bestenfalls die Wirtschaft ankurbeln ^^
Übertrieben formuliert natürlich...

Edit: ich dachte, das mit den fps hättest du ernst gemeint und es wäre dein Standpunkt  ist schwer, sowas hier teilweise von Ironie o.Ä. zu unterscheiden ^^


----------



## xHaru (31. Juli 2014)

Frag mal den lieben Austin Evans..

Übrigens: Lieber n gutes Netzteil, was auch ne hohe Effizienz hat und lange auch guten Strom liefert sowie sicher ist, als ein Netzteil, welches dir nach 2 Jahren alles in den Tod reißt, weil da n Überspannungsschutz nicht greift.

Denk dran: nur weil du etwas schon lange machst, muss es nicht heißen, dass du es auch gut machst. Ist ne kleine Anspielung auf nen etwas älteren Thread, wo jemand meinte, dass sich bei ihm im Laden niemand beschwert hat, wobei er seit 15 Jahren LC-Power und sonstigen Müll verbaut hat. Ist für mich kein Wunder, dass dann niemand zu ihm kam.. xD Die Leute haben sich dann nach dem Totalschaden ihres PCs gedacht, dass sie bei dem lieber nicht mehr einkaufen gehen.

So, und jetzt mal hier eine kleine Demonstration von dem, was passieren kann, wenn die Schutzschaltung nicht greift. Danach kann man nochmal sehen, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

LG, xHaru


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Juli 2014)

Also am Netzteil sparen ?  Ist ne tolle Idee. 

Lies dir meine Signatur durch. Da findest du alles bezg. BQ! kann man immer kaufen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. Juli 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Frag mal den lieben Austin Evans..
> 
> So, und jetzt mal hier eine kleine Demonstration von dem, was passieren kann, wenn die Schutzschaltung nicht greift. Danach kann man nochmal sehen, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
> 
> LG, xHaru


 
Und da sieht man schön, dass die ganze "Singlerail ist *******" Geschichte nicht verallgemeinert werden kann und an einem dokumentierten Fall festgemacht werden kann. Das AX750 ist auch ein Singlerail Gerät und hat abgeschaltet.


----------



## Marcimoto (31. Juli 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Übrigens: Lieber n gutes Netzteil, was auch ne hohe Effizienz hat und lange auch guten Strom liefert sowie sicher ist, als ein Netzteil, welches dir nach 2 Jahren alles in den Tod reißt, weil da n Überspannungsschutz nicht greift



Und damit hast du bestätigt was ich meine. Ich habe nirgends jemals gesagt man solle am Netzteil sparen. Aber wenn man sich ein ordentliches zugelegt hat sollte man auch hoffen können, dass es ein paar Jahre übersteht, ohne auf eine Neuanschaffung angewiesen zu sein. Und ich will mir nicht anhören müssen, dass das was zum Kaufzeitpunkt Top war plötzlich, zwei Jahre später praktisch mit Sicherheit meine Hardware in den Tod reißen würde. Das ist nämlich quatsch. 

Und dass BeQuiet nur super Sachen baut, behaupte ich auch nicht. Nur kann man was diverse Angaben angeht einen gewissen Standard voraussetzen.

Edit: Im Prinzip kam diese Diskussion nur auf, weil ich (mMn gerechtfertigt) den Kommentar von Stefan Payne "was erwartest du von einem L7 Käufer" höchst unpassend und zynisch dem TE gegenüber empfand, besonders da es mit Sicherheit zu einer Zeit gekauft wurde, als es noch modern und hochgelobt war


----------



## FrozenPie (31. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Und da sieht man schön, dass die ganze "Singlerail ist *******" Geschichte nicht verallgemeinert werden kann und an einem dokumentierten Fall festgemacht werden kann. Das AX750 ist auch ein Singlerail Gerät und hat abgeschaltet.


 
Das AX750 schaltet nur bei einem Kurzschluss, wie dem gezeigten, ab. Packst du da noch nen kleinen Widerstand dazwischen schaltet das Teil nämlich nicht mehr ab und lässt die Leitungen genauso durchglühen 
Stichwort: Schleichender Kurzschluss.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn ihr langsam die übliche Grundsatzdiskussion hinter euch habt, könntet ihr auch mal wieder zum Thema zurückkehren, okay?
Dass das TT Hamburg jetzt nicht gerade die beste Wahl war (stark untertrieben ausgedrückt), sollte dem TE mittlerweile klar sein.

Wartet also bitte ab, was er Neues zu berichten hat, und lagert eure gegenwärtige Diskussion bei Bedarf in geeignete Threads wie diesen oder jenen aus.

Gruß,
beren2707


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Und da sieht man schön, dass die ganze "Singlerail ist *******" Geschichte nicht verallgemeinert werden kann und an einem dokumentierten Fall festgemacht werden kann. Das AX750 ist auch ein Singlerail Gerät und hat abgeschaltet.


 
Nein, ist es nicht. Das AX750 basiert auf den alten Seasonic X-Serie Teilen und die haben 2 Rails.

Aber wo wir gerad beim Hamburg waren:
Kennt ihr das schon?
Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530 W im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Fazit:
Billige Kondensatoren, Spannungsregulation eher schlecht, bei Crossload Max Minor außerhalb der Spec, Restwelligkeit auf +12V nahe der Spec und auf +3,3V fast 50% drüber. Und das ganze schon bei 20% Last...
Oh und Kühlkörper sind auch so gut wie nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Skope (31. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend !

Schöne Diskussion über das Netzteil. Interessant zu lesen.

Es ist ein Thermaltake Hamburg geworden, weil es via Amazon Prime zum nächsten Tag lieferbar war. Außerdem hatte es einen guten Preis, immerhin ist es eine "Spende" an meinen kleinen Bruder... 

ABER :

Am Netzteil lag es nicht. Es ist bereits wieder Retour gegangen.

Es lag tatsächlich am Gehäuse. Habe die Hardware ausgebaut und einfach "nackt" auf den Tisch gelegt, prompt startete das System.

Habe nun alles in einem anderen Gehäuse verbaut und jetzt läuft der Rechner. 

Komisch, aber es muss dann ja tatsächlich mit den Abstandhaltern o.ä. zusammen hängen. Das Gehäuse kommt in jedem Fall nun auf den Schrott. Hersteller war "Xigmatek" .


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht waren auch einfach nur die Kabel zu den Ein/Aus / Reset Schaltern defekt oder die Schalter selber.
Aber wenn das Gehäuse so alt ist, dass es sich nicht lohnt das zu fixen, dann weg damit.

Oder weg legen für ein eventuell noch nicht geplantes Case Mod


----------



## Skope (31. Juli 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren auch einfach nur die Kabel zu den Ein/Aus / Reset Schaltern defekt oder die Schalter selber.
> Aber wenn das Gehäuse so alt ist, dass es sich nicht lohnt das zu fixen, dann weg damit.
> 
> Oder weg legen für ein eventuell noch nicht geplantes Case Mod


 
Ja erstmal in den Keller, mal schauen


----------

